# Falcon at the Museum



## otherprof (Oct 24, 2021)

Last Tuesday someone brought their falcon to the Los Angeles County Museum of  Art. I was lucky to pass him when he was on a break.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hopefully he's a rescue and couldn't survive in the wild. Otherwise a disturbing image for me - with certainly no offense intended as the composition and background completes the yuckiness and results in a successful, thought provoking image.


----------

